

Google Play revenue grew 17%, iOS revenue contracted 0.7% in Nov 2012 - anielsen
http://blog.appannie.com/app-annie-index-november-2012/

======
gert_jan
They seem to be way off! [http://venturebeat.com/2012/11/29/apple-disputes-
app-annie-r...](http://venturebeat.com/2012/11/29/apple-disputes-app-annie-
report-the-app-store-did-not-grow-just-13-this-year-it-grew-by-
over-200/#qPj0d3suVOvz0sAl.99)

------
kitcar
These 3rd party download/revenue statistic websites are basically fodder for
business tabloids - in a past life I had access to a large number of
independent internal stats, and confirmed there was vary rarely any relation
between actual and 3rd party estimated numbers.

------
sarah2079
This doesn't seem correct. Has iOS revenue ever shown even the slightest hint
of contracting in the past? Plus I saw a great revenue boost in November
thanks to Thanksgiving.

~~~
gte910h
They are just using their customer data, ignore it.

------
gte910h
"on app annie, a iTunesConnect/Google Play financial report parsing service"

This says more about where app Annie's customership is growing than anything
else.

These are not global stats for all customers. Nor is it a random sample.

------
chris_wot
17% of a small amount. 0.7% of a very large amount. Lies damn lies and
statistics.

~~~
jfno67
Contracted vs grew is still in opposite direction and significant, but I doubt
those numbers are right, they should both be growing.

